# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  У вас болят опухают отекают суставы? Медицинская желчь - снимает отеки, опухоли, боли суставов, отли

## 8-044-791-08-41

У вас болят опухают отекают суставы? Медицинская желчь - снимает отеки, опухоли, боли суставов, отличное обезболивающее,противоопу  олевое и противовоспалительное средство. Отлично помогает при артритах, артрозах, пяточной шпоре и косточке на ноге, радикулите, остеохондрозе. бутылка 250 мл=93 бел рубля
медицинская желчь минск купить

звонить мтс 849-2-344.

----------

